# 1915 Schwinn Motorbike



## Balloontyre (May 3, 2015)

This is one of the earliest Schwinn motorbikes, general consensus agrees the Motorbike made the scene in 1914, (except Merkel). I'm posting here for documentation, and discussion.

Up for grabs, $250 with original crankset, no badge, orange frame with blue head, pitted but solid.


----------



## jkent (May 3, 2015)

PM Sent


----------



## chitown (May 3, 2015)

What's the serial #?


----------



## chitown (May 3, 2015)

Could it be a 1919? Hard to tell from that stamping. I think Schwinn used 1/2" pitch on mid-teens up until 1918-19 when the war and the standardization movement pushed to go back to skip-tooth. 1916 models have the built in stand ears also.

1917 models still offered 1/2" pitch.


----------



## Balloontyre (May 3, 2015)

Serial is not tampered with, can't make it out. I  do believe crank stamp is, OAS 15


----------



## Balloontyre (May 5, 2015)

chitown said:


> Could it be a 1919? Hard to tell from that stamping. I think Schwinn used 1/2" pitch on mid-teens up until 1918-19 when the war and the standardization movement pushed to go back to skip-tooth. 1916 models have the built in stand ears also.
> 
> 1917 models still offered 1/2" pitch.




Hey Chris,
Good stuff, I guess anything is possible. As you know, I dont give trump power to adverts, just a reference, since most adverts of this period are drawings or examples, not all inclusive and so many times different from what rolled out of the factory. 1914 or 15 would be an interesting catalog to see. The April 28, 1914 Motorcycle and Bicycle review shows the Schwinn World motorbike having a 1" pitch chain ring. So maybe both types were in production simultaneously. Another early feature of this frame is the lack of pinched in seat stay that is typically associated with Schwinn.


----------



## truckd (Aug 27, 2016)

Bump on this topic, what do I have here and what is the Spade Stamp Indicate ? ?

 View attachment 354018 View attachment 354018 View attachment 354018 View attachment 354018


----------



## truckd (Aug 27, 2016)

Side View.


----------



## truckd (Sep 2, 2016)

This Frame is absolutely Flawless and other than the rear drop outs it is Identical to my 1917 Hawthorne Deluxe Flyer


----------

